# CPO with nano fish



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

Would CPO be safe with things like endler guppies and dario dario and pygmy cories? or would the cpo kill the small fish? I've been wanting a group and I think they would be cool in my 10 gallon show tank, but if not, I'll try out a shrimp variety with the fish and keep cpo in a dedicated tank sometime.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

A CPO catches everything he/she can. Bottom dwellers are the easiest so pygmy cories won''t last very long. Dario dario, living close to the substrate, would be vulnerable too. Your endler will last the longest, they will only be caught when they come close to the substrate or the CPO ambushes them in the plants. A breeding colony of endler would be possible, feed your CPO well and it will only take out a baby endler from time to time. 

PS. you describe me original stocking except I had B. brigittae instead of the endlers, I decided not to put in the CPO, but instead setup a separate tank for a couple with only a trio E. annulatus (and lost already two females...)


----------



## HybridHerp (May 25, 2012)

sounds like I should do the CPO in their own tank, maybe with some endler's
thanks


----------



## Tanman19az (Dec 14, 2011)

I kept mine with fish, but the real problem was other CPOs. They are really aggressive among each other and need a lot of hiding spots


----------



## Spanosilvio (Mar 20, 2012)

I keep mine with endlers, pencil fish, pigmy and hasbrosus cory, dwarf chiclids, srimps and snails, in my 125 gallon, no problems, they actually breed and leave everybody alone, the corys just move around them. 

Silvio


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess a 125 gallon would be different than a nano tank. Still, I think it is not advisable..


----------

